# WinForce gel: num, num, num



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Went to a nutrition/fueling talk at the LBS a few months ago and ended up with a sample packet of WinForce Ultra Energy Complex "energy concentrate" gel in Coconut flavor.

Was getting ready to head out on a r##d ride yesterday, grabbed it (hmmm, why not, I'll try it) and headed out.

Time to refuel for the last five miles, opened the packet, peered in at the gack-looking neutral colored goop inside, bottoms up!
Surprise, it was actually delicious, like coconut cookie dough, tasty, tasty, tasty. Yum! It had a bit of pleasant texture, enough get past the gel ooze sensation threshold. I only had the one packet, so I got every little bit out by rolling up the packet to coax out the last little yummy bit.

Zipped right home, so it did provide oopmph, but not a blood sugar rush.

WinForce (Swiss) has a mostly English Web site here.


----------

